# Is it just me, or is it the older you get, the older the music you enjoy.



## Weedasaurus (Oct 4, 2012)

In my teens, I was all about the newest music out like hip hop. Now its mostly hippy era music. Hendrix, pink floyd, fleetwood, clapton, etc.

It might be the fact that most music nowadays is just a crappy remake of an original hit.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 4, 2012)

My musical taste broadens as I get older, and yeah it does seem like I listen to older shit the older I get. I didn't start getting into ZEPPELIN until a couple years ago WTF? Don't know how I missed that bus.


----------



## yesum (Oct 4, 2012)

That aint old. Bach and Beethoven are old man. I usually listen to classical now. 

I grew up with the Beatles and Zep, but have heard them a million times.


----------



## DeeTee (Oct 4, 2012)

That's because the music of today is way different than it was in our times, I personally don't care for the new stuff out today, to me it's not music, not like what we grew up with. and the older you get the less you understand the current music, you just can't relate to it. My opinion, today's youth don't know what true music is.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 4, 2012)

DeeTee said:


> That's because the music of today is way different than it was in our times, I personally don't care for the new stuff out today, to me it's not music, not like what we grew up with. and the older you get the less you understand the current music, you just can't relate to it. My opinion, today's youth don't know what true music is.


Couldn't agree more with yout, but this is how todays youth sees you...at 0:27

[video=youtube_share;jztRZ34AEcY]http://youtu.be/jztRZ34AEcY[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep...you get stuck in a time warp.


----------



## DeeTee (Oct 5, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Couldn't agree more with yout, but this is how todays youth sees you...at 0:27
> 
> [video=youtube_share;jztRZ34AEcY]http://youtu.be/jztRZ34AEcY[/video]


See, that's what I'm talking about, that's not music, that's just a bunch of teens making noise, and they call themselves musiciens.......*UGH !!!!!!!* "beam me up Scotty, I've have enough here"


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

i couldn't agree more with the op.. i know when i was in my teens, early 20's i was really on top of the latest greatest thing out, but as i get older, i could really care less about a lot of the newer music out now..
i've really been into a lot of older music the last few years, the beatles, john lennon, neil young, hendrix, and did i mention neil young??


----------



## Weedasaurus (Oct 5, 2012)

yea, these days, it seems theres alot less real musicians appearing, and more people just expressing themselves with synthesized noise. 

These days its just to easy to make a tune by simply pressing a button.

People like LAdy gagag, buying a tune and splurting meaningless words while wearing ridiculous outfits.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

Weedasaurus said:


> yea, these days, it seems theres alot less real musicians appearing, and more people just expressing themselves with synthesized noise.
> 
> These days its just to easy to make a tune by simply pressing a button.
> 
> People like LAdy gagag, buying a tune and splurting meaningless words while wearing ridiculous outfits.


 then again, nothing really new about that is there?? 

[video=youtube;zgkLhfiGIqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkLhfiGIqY[/video]


----------



## DeeTee (Oct 6, 2012)

Seems like we're all on the same tune, I miss the "old music" and nowadays most of the radio station don't play it any more. 'course I have my tapes and cd's but I miss new stuff coming out....Oh well I suppose our fathers and mothers thought the same thing when "our music" started coming out. Oh to be back in those days again.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 10, 2012)

I've noticed since turning 23 that I've been getting more into the early 90's prog music, like Cynic, Gordian Knot etc. So I'd go with what you say about getting older and listening to older music. Although I've been a fan of Classic Rock since I can remember.


----------

